# Maternity and Mortgage repayment protection.



## freddiev (8 Nov 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hi Guys[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]My wife has just been made redundant and will finish work in 30 days.  She is entitled to take state maternity benefit at that stage as she will finish her employment within 16 weeks of her due date.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]We have 50:50 mortgage repayment protection, so 50% of our mortgage will be covered after her redundancy.  I am just wondering if going on maternity leave will affect our claim for redundancy mortgage repayment protection. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I am sure they will try everything in the book to avoid paying out the protection. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Obviously any other advice will be greatly appreciated!
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Thanks in advance[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Freddie
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------



## niceoneted (8 Nov 2010)

Can she not go on job seekers benefit first and then nearer her due date go on maternity benefit.
You should read the terms and conditions of the policy you have.


----------



## freddiev (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks Niceoneted

We have read the terms cover to cover and still cannot figure it out. Everything would be fine and in order under normal circumstances, but with the pregnancy it seems like it could be open to their opinion. They want proof every month that you are seeking employment. 

She can go on jobseekers but this is, I think about €80 less than maternity benefit plus you have to sign on (not good for a pregnant girl)

Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (8 Nov 2010)

niceoneted said:


> Can she not go on job seekers benefit first and then nearer her due date go on maternity benefit.
> You should read the terms and conditions of the policy you have.



You need to be employment the day that you go on Maternity Leave to qualify for Maternity benefit, so she is right to go straight onto MB.


----------



## JoeRoberts (11 Nov 2010)

Don't need to be in employment on that day - just need one days work earning €39 euro and a prsi stamp within the 16 weeks before due date and also satisfy the prsi conditions for the relevant year.


----------



## huskerdu (12 Nov 2010)

JoeRoberts said:


> Don't need to be in employment on that day - just need one days work earning €39 euro and a prsi stamp within the 16 weeks before due date and also satisfy the prsi conditions for the relevant year.



I would like to clarify this point for the benefit of anyone else reading this. 

Here is a direct quote from www.citizensinformation.ie. I took it to mean that you have to straight from workto Maternity leave, and not onto other social welfare in between. Can you clarify if you have more specific knowledge about this, 


"Maternity Benefit is paid by the Department of Social Protection to  women who have a certain number of paid PRSI contributions on their  social insurance record and who are in insurable employment *up to the  first day of their maternity leave.* The last day of work can be within  16 weeks of the end of the week your baby is due. "


----------



## JoeRoberts (15 Nov 2010)

I rang the Dept and they clarified it directly.

Also, if you look at the MB application form there is a section where if asks if you are still in employment. If not they ask you to send in your P45. So this implies you don't need to be in employment.

Even the 6 weeks application deadline is not set in stone.

But like you, I thought the published rules were not so clear.


----------

